# buying car in Murcia



## johnnyc (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,
looking to buy cheapish second hand car in Murcia region. Looking for advise on best websites to check, or recommendations on where to purchase.
First time to Spain, so no idea on legalities on buying car in Spain, and what documentation is required. All info appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Buying a second hand car. Well for a start unless your Spanish is good and so is your knowledge of Cars - buy one with a certificate/guaranty from a garage. It's SAFE.

Make sure it's road taxes/fines have been paid. And that it has a valid ITV (MoT) Otherwise you'll get hit for unpaid back taxes and my find it's not road worthy. Very often this gets hidden - ASK that the sale documents include the fact it was sold without debts. Do this through a GESTORIA and then the date of transfer is LEGALISED. You'll also PAY at the Gestoria. If it looks cheap - there is a reason

I've only ever had to hand over my NIE card recently (March) - but you can get asked for a Certificate of Empadronamiento (basically a document that says you really live where you say). This is so they can send you Fines & Tax demands

You'll need to arrange Insurance - The Insurance co' will want to see a copy of your ID and also the vehicle documents IN ADVANCE. If your Spanish is OK and you can deal with it all on the phone - then it is possible to get this done in 30mins. If it's not - then you'll need copies of everything upfront. A Garage will have NO issue with this. If there's an issue - there's a BIGGER ONE. There are two. The "Permiso de Circulation" and "Ficha Tecnica". BOTH ARE A MUST.


----------

